# Skyrim: Bildschrim nach Start des Spiels schwarz. Hilfe!



## EdenfireX (15. November 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute,


Ich wollte heute das erste mal seit langem wieder Skyrim spielen. Also hab ich das Spiel ganz normal über Steam gestartet. Dann gibt es jedoch folgendes Problem: Das Bethesda Logo erscheint und danach wird der Bildschirm schwarz und bleibt auch schwarz. Im Hintergrund läuft die Titelmusik von Skyrim und es tut sich nichts weiter. Um zurück auf den Desktop zu kommen hilft nur ein Reset des Rechners. 


Es wäre echt total super,wenn mir jemand bei der Sache helfen könnte.
Die Grafiktreiber sind auf dem neusten Stand und meine Komponenten sehen wie folgt aus:


CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9450  @ 2.66GHz, 2671 MHz
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 260 
Ram: 4 GB
Motherboard: Asus P5Q
Sound: Realtek HD Audio Output
Betriebssystem: Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 3
Monitor: LG E2442

Viele Grüße
Edenfire


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2012)

Hast Du die Treiber seit dem letzten Mal erneuert? Da die Grafikkarte schon sehr alt ist, kann es sein, dass beim Entwicklen von neueren Treiber da keine Rücksicht mehr drauf genommen wird und es in Einzelfällen Fehler gibt, die bei neueren Karten nicht auftreten. 

Ansonsten mal per Rechtsklick auf Skyrim, Eigenschaften, lokale Dateien => auf Fehler prüfen.


----------



## EdenfireX (15. November 2012)

Ja,habe die Treiber seit dem letzten mal erneuert...hm vllt sollte ich mal ne ältere Version installieren?
Auf Fehler habe ich schon geprüft, da war alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2012)

Ja, teste mal die älteren. Deine Karte ist halt schon alt aus heutiger Sicht, da sind wir schon drei Generationen weiter - der Support ist dann nicht mehr einwandfrei, erst recht nicht für Win XP.


----------



## EdenfireX (19. November 2012)

So,habe es heute endlich mal mit alten Treibern testen können und siehe da: Es läuft wieder.
Ein riesen Dankeschön an dich für deine Hilfe!


----------

